# Moving to Yokohama



## ferris-family

Hi all,

I am a Vietnamese Australian woman, who will move to Yokohama this November 2013 with my husband.

Just got to know this website, so decided to posh a thread, see if there has any one living in Yokohama and want to make friend. We only stay in japan for 5 months so need a friend for hang out everyday, shopping, hair done, looking around together while my husband is at work. I have no kid so kinda want an accompany to seriously maximize my 5 months in Yokohama. want to see and experience the most out of it.

My name is Judy, and I am 29 years old.

Thanks


----------

